# Beau of the Baskervilles :(



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello - Advice please!! I have just had the neighbours call round (lovely couple and not ones to complain about nothing) and they have said that they can't take any more of Beau's howling when we go out!! Beau has never liked being left and as many of you know she got meningitis earlier this year and her anxiety increased with the meds she was on (I am blaming the meds but could have been a coincidence). We used to leave her in the kitchen with the door shut but she started to "eat" the door frame etc so purchased a crate to keep her safe as was worried about her hurting herself. The neighbours did say at the time that they could hear her howling if they were in the garden but it wasn't a problem. We then decided that leaving her in the crate wasn't a good idea as she seemed even more stressed so decided that she could have the run of the kitchen and living room. We leave the television on so she has sound as well as vision to keep her company. We did think that she was being quiet as have been leaving her since she came of all meds at the beginning of August but the neighbours said that they spent most of the summer in the garden so if she howled they weren't worried as couldn't really hear her but now winter is on it's way they spend more time indoors and the noise Beau is making is really bad and they have said that they are concerned about how anxious she sounds. Beau isn't left for long periods of time because if I am at work which is only 5 hours on a Monday evening and 2 on a Tuesday Madeleine is at home with her. We have also tried shutting her in the kitchen whilst we are indoors so she isn't with us all of the time and she is fine with this but the neighbours said that as soon as the front door shuts and Beau hears the car drive off she starts howling hence the nickname Beau of the Baskervilles! 

Any advice will be gratefully received as we are now worried about leaving her at all which isn't good for either Beau or us! 

Thank you


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Ali, oh no poor Beau  Have you tried leaving with her with a long lasting tasty treat when you have to go out? A filled kong or a meaty bone? I'm afraid I'm not much help as haven't had this problem..well not that I know of anyway! Other than feeling sad you're not there I hope Beau is doing well off the steroids.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Clare - I have left treats broken up all over the floor, kongs etc and when I come home they are still all over the floor and the kong hasn't been touched! She has a basket full of toys too but again untouched which wouldn't happen if we were at home. She is doing really great and like a puppy again. Hope Obi is doing great too  x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hi Ali, How long did you try the crate?? often lady won't eat treats we leave her, even in her crate, but 5 minutes after we get home, she grabs the treat and eats it. Lady has some issues too, but she usually settles after about 10 minutes. we use the crate for he as it gives her a smaller space, and she seems less frantic. I would try the crate again, introducing it slowly, and only letting her out when she is quite. my trainer had a dog who suffered big time from separation, and what she had to do was when she would leave, she made no fuss at all, and when she came home, she would not fuss over him unitll he was calm. maybe you could try that??


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks Mo - I will get the crate out again and try the not fussing over her for a while. We used it for months but she still howled the whole time she was in it so that is why we gave her more freedom  x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Ali I wish I could think of a solution, I feel for you and Madeleine and of course Beau.I don't suppose your neighbours want to borrow her while you go out....... A long shot I know, sorry x I know often from an anxiety point of view dogs won't eat the treat that's left I'd try and find the tastiest, probably smelliest thing you can find to leave her with. Wish I could be more help xxxx


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Think you have to go with the crate or can she be crated in your car whilst you are out? This would take her away from annoying your neighbours ( be under no illusion a howling dog is a nightmare I have one near me and when I worked nights it was unbearable). The other option is to get someone to go in and sit with her not easy as she still wont learn to be alone. Very difficult as you do not want to distress you dog or your neighbours who at the end of the day will have the law of noise on their side! Good luck.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

You need another dog Ali  Two dogs keep each other company


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> You need another dog Ali  Two dogs keep each other company


I was hoping that two would solve this but Biscuit still howls and whines if I shut a door on him and go upstairs....in fact it sets Honey off too!

I always leave Biscuit in a covered crate if I go out and I'm sure it makes him feel less anxious and encourages him to sleep. I think if I gave him the run of the house he would be far worse and feel worried about the amount of space he had to guard. We had to leave them on Sunday for 4 hours, which is the longest I have ever left him and I left him a pig's ear in his crate, which he actually ate, so I'm sure he felt more secure there. I definitely think it's worth a try. x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw Ali ... I'm sorry I don't have advice to offer you but do hope you can get something sorted soon for all your sakes. 
Hope you're all doing ok otherwise 
xx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Oh Ali I wish I could think of a solution, I feel for you and Madeleine and of course Beau.I don't suppose your neighbours want to borrow her while you go out....... A long shot I know, sorry x I know often from an anxiety point of view dogs won't eat the treat that's left I'd try and find the tastiest, probably smelliest thing you can find to leave her with. Wish I could be more help xxxx


Thanks Karen - I did offer Beau to them as know that they love her through the fence but although the wife is willing the husband wont entertain the idea and she wont go against him  Smelly treat shopping it is then  xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> You need another dog Ali  Two dogs keep each other company


Hmmmmm thank you but not sure that is such a great idea as will probably end up with two howling dogs though I'm not telling Madeleine as she will think it is a brilliant idea!!! xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> I was hoping that two would solve this but Biscuit still howls and whines if I shut a door on him and go upstairs....in fact it sets Honey off too!
> 
> I always leave Biscuit in a covered crate if I go out and I'm sure it makes him feel less anxious and encourages him to sleep. I think if I gave him the run of the house he would be far worse and feel worried about the amount of space he had to guard. We had to leave them on Sunday for 4 hours, which is the longest I have ever left him and I left him a pig's ear in his crate, which he actually ate, so I'm sure he felt more secure there. I definitely think it's worth a try. x


I am so pleased you said two can be a pain as now have back up if Madeleine suggests it too!!! I will try what you have said as the crate seems to be the best option at the moment even if she hates that too. Will go get a pigs ear tomorrow as maybe that could help xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Aw Ali ... I'm sorry I don't have advice to offer you but do hope you can get something sorted soon for all your sakes.
> Hope you're all doing ok otherwise
> xx


Thank you Mairi - seems to be one thing after another at the moment but it can all only get better  xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> Think you have to go with the crate or can she be crated in your car whilst you are out? This would take her away from annoying your neighbours ( be under no illusion a howling dog is a nightmare I have one near me and when I worked nights it was unbearable). The other option is to get someone to go in and sit with her not easy as she still wont learn to be alone. Very difficult as you do not want to distress you dog or your neighbours who at the end of the day will have the law of noise on their side! Good luck.


Thanks Sue and I totally agree as I would hate to be my neighbours at the moment. They are lovely and I did say to them ages ago if there was a problem to let me know but they said it only became a problem when it got cold and they had to sit indoors more. I am going to try the crate as I can then put Beau at the other side of the bungalow and then there is another room between her and them so hopefully if she does howl it wont be quite as bad. Thankfully I don't have to leave her until Thursday morning and that is only for a couple of hours so will try crating her whilst I am in the house to see if she still howls as much xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> I am so pleased you said two can be a pain as now have back up if Madeleine suggests it too!!! I will try what you have said as the crate seems to be the best option at the moment even if she hates that too. Will go get a pigs ear tomorrow as maybe that could help xxx


Sorry Ali, I have to say getting two has defo helped Betty in the respect ( just don't tell Madeline!!)...I used to leave to a right old fuss in the mornings but now they just look for their ''leaving biscuit'' and are as good as gold!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

My brothers dog suffers from this and they take him in the car with them and he is fine. He obviously doesnt feel abandoned in the car.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Sorry Ali, I have to say getting two has defo helped Betty in the respect ( just don't tell Madeline!!)...I used to leave to a right old fuss in the mornings but now they just look for their ''leaving biscuit'' and are as good as gold!!



Oh Colin please keep it a secret between you and I (oh and the rest of ILMC) as Madeleine would jump at the chance of another Poo but as we live in rented accommodation (this landlord fine but he may sell soon) a lot of landlords/agents allow one but two is pushing it. Maybe I will win the lottery, buy a house and then I can rescue a Poo  x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

tessybear said:


> My brothers dog suffers from this and they take him in the car with them and he is fine. He obviously doesnt feel abandoned in the car.



Thank you - Beau is great in the car and comes pretty much everywhere with us but it is if I want to meet a friend for a coffee (rare occasion these days) I can't leave her for two or three hours in a car even in winter. Think I will do as you have said and try and take her as much as possible but if I do have to leave her then the crate it is for the timebeing! x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you to everyone for your replies. I have got the crate back out of the garage and Beau is not liking the look of it one bit! This morning I put her favourite blanket she had from her breeder along with some toys in it but I whilst I was hanging some washing out she went in and "rescued" all her toys by bringing them one by one into the living room and even put some back in her toy basket!!!  Do a lot of you still crate your Poos at her age (she is 20 months) and if so what is the longest period please?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Do let us know how you get on Ali. 

You could try feeding Beau in her crate, that way she will associate it with lovely happy thoughts. I think quite a few still use their crate.

Oh one other thought, whenever we go out, we always tell Millie "Millie stay here" and then she just stops and watches us as we leave the house, obviously looking all forlorn  Then as we walk out the door we say "Back Soon". This works for us as we know she doesn't search the house looking for us getting distressed. Don't know if you've tried this or not.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> Do let us know how you get on Ali.
> 
> You could try feeding Beau in her crate, that way she will associate it with lovely happy thoughts. I think quite a few still use their crate.
> 
> Oh one other thought, whenever we go out, we always tell Millie "Millie stay here" and then she just stops and watches us as we leave the house, obviously looking all forlorn  Then as we walk out the door we say "Back Soon". This works for us as we know she doesn't search the house looking for us getting distressed. Don't know if you've tried this or not.


We do a similar thing... Saying "Molly stay... Go to the window" She then runs to the window to watch us leave then normally runs upstairs to a bed to lie on (preferably one at the window so she can do her neighbourhood watch duty ) waiting on us coming back.
She too won't eat any treats that have been left for her though, hope she's not too anxious. I videoed her the first few times   and she seemed fine. But as others say.. Who knows!!! 
xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Do let us know how you get on Ali.
> 
> You could try feeding Beau in her crate, that way she will associate it with lovely happy thoughts. I think quite a few still use their crate.
> 
> Oh one other thought, whenever we go out, we always tell Millie "Millie stay here" and then she just stops and watches us as we leave the house, obviously looking all forlorn  Then as we walk out the door we say "Back Soon". This works for us as we know she doesn't search the house looking for us getting distressed. Don't know if you've tried this or not.


Thanks Julie and I will try feeding her in her crate as anything is worth try though I have tried the stay here as she knows when I am going out without her as she sits on the arm of the sofa whereas if she thinks she is coming she runs to the door and bounces off it. Today I had to go to work half an hour before Madeleine was due home so once again filled her crate with nice things and Madeleine did say she was quiet when she walked in the door but the second the crate was opened she "rescued" everything. Pixie our cat on the other hand is loving the crate and happily curls up in there  Maybe Pixie will show Beau that the crate is a nice place to be  x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I always give Betty a treat when I leave (she loves puppy markies) and her Kong with either tiny bits of sausage or cream cheese in it. She knows as soon as I get these that I am going out and gets onto her blanket as I don't give her the treats til she is lying down. My neighbour says she hears her some times but not much and she always is quiet when I get in or the dog walker picks her up. I only ever give Betty the markies treat when I am going out and I think the routine of her knowing this one treat is only given when I go out has helped. Betty often lies on my bed (or my parents bed when she's at theirs) when she's left alone, can only assume she finds the smell comforting so would leaving a piece of your clothing with Beau when you go out be worth trying?

I hope you can work through this with Beau, I'm sure you will. X


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

JulesB said:


> I always give Betty a treat when I leave (she loves puppy markies) and her Kong with either tiny bits of sausage or cream cheese in it. She knows as soon as I get these that I am going out and gets onto her blanket as I don't give her the treats til she is lying down. My neighbour says she hears her some times but not much and she always is quiet when I get in or the dog walker picks her up. I only ever give Betty the markies treat when I am going out and I think the routine of her knowing this one treat is only given when I go out has helped. Betty often lies on my bed (or my parents bed when she's at theirs) when she's left alone, can only assume she finds the smell comforting so would leaving a piece of your clothing with Beau when you go out be worth trying?
> 
> I hope you can work through this with Beau, I'm sure you will. X


Thanks Jules for the great advice. I only give Beau her Kong when going out but as soon as she sees me getting it ready she runs and hides so maybe the trick is to do it when she isn't around as she could be getting stressed at the thought of me going especially as you have said that Betty knows this is her treat when left. I will try leaving one of Madeleine's jumpers with Beau as Madeleine is definitely her favourite out of the two of us so maybe the smell of her will be more comforting - thank you once again  xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> Thanks Sarah - that would be great as any advice gratefully received. I am trying to distance myself a bit from her as she is always with me so I know I am making her worse. This morning I was telling Madeleine that I was going to Sainsburys and that Beau would be left in the crate and as I was talking Beau jumped up onto the sofa and put her head on my shoulder with a big sigh as if she knew what I was saying!! I was only gone an hour and when I came home her beard was soaked so I know she has been getting stressed. I did think that leaving her to have the run of the living room/kitchen was a good idea as she seemed happier but from what the neighbours have said she obviously wasn't hence their nickname for her "Beau of the Baskervilles". They are a lovely couple and did say they didn't expect immediate results but I can't let them put up with the howling and can't shut Beau in the kitchen without using the crate as she eats the door frame! Madeleine said that she and her friend were in her bedroom on Monday getting ready to go out and had shut Beau in the living room as she tries to hump Madeleine's friend and she started to howl then and the noise she was making was terrible! Someone suggested herbal remedies to calm her but not sure if these work - have you heard of anyone using these? I do feel sorry for her but now have to be a bit more strict with her as have given her an easier time after being so ill! xxx


I always used a DAP plug in diffuser from PAH. I didn't realise how much of a difference it made until it had run out. I used it for about 6 months after having Daisy. What does she sleep on in your room. Do you have a small crate that you could have up there. Daisy is in my room but sleeps in her crate (door open), I don't allow her on the bed even though she tries sometimes. I am sure this has helped me able to crate her for car journeys.

You need to start really small. Put her in her crate, walk away, come back, reward. Keep repeating and then start to leave for a bit longer the next day and so on. You can also do this when leaving her in the lounge, thi sis one thing I did do with Daisy as she was ruining my door. Leave the room, shut the door, count to five, return and treat. Count for longer each time but do it slowly so that you are always working on a level that doesn't cause her anxiety. When you can count to 20 (just as an example) add in walking up the stairs and back down again. It is a really hard and slow process but you have to start at where she is comfortable and move on from there even if that is a very short space of time. Will pm you the thread next. I never used the herbal remedies but there is quite natural meds available from the vets if you think this might help. Once Dexter is rehomed she can always come for a little holiday though if you want to try it. xx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I always used a DAP plug in diffuser from PAH. I didn't realise how much of a difference it made until it had run out. I used it for about 6 months after having Daisy. What does she sleep on in your room. Do you have a small crate that you could have up there. Daisy is in my room but sleeps in her crate (door open), I don't allow her on the bed even though she tries sometimes. I am sure this has helped me able to crate her for car journeys.
> 
> You need to start really small. Put her in her crate, walk away, come back, reward. Keep repeating and then start to leave for a bit longer the next day and so on. You can also do this when leaving her in the lounge, thi sis one thing I did do with Daisy as she was ruining my door. Leave the room, shut the door, count to five, return and treat. Count for longer each time but do it slowly so that you are always working on a level that doesn't cause her anxiety. When you can count to 20 (just as an example) add in walking up the stairs and back down again. It is a really hard and slow process but you have to start at where she is comfortable and move on from there even if that is a very short space of time. Will pm you the thread next. I never used the herbal remedies but there is quite natural meds available from the vets if you think this might help. Once Dexter is rehomed she can always come for a little holiday though if you want to try it. xx



Thank you for the PM and also the brilliant advice. She sleeps in the bedroom on the end of my bed which probably hasn't helped as has never had to cope with being left alone from the second day of having her (blaming Madeleine for this one as I was all for leaving Beau on her own at night)! Maybe I should bring the crate into the bedroom with the door open so she starts to sleep in there too. I will try all you have said including the diffuser as I don't mind how long it takes as long as I end up with a happy Poo as hate to think of her being so stressed because of me  xxx


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

We use a crate & will continue to I think. As we eat in the kitchen Dex is always put in during our meal times in addition to when we go out or at night. As its a new thing for her I would pop her in & close door while you potter around nearby for a few times a day. Also instead of the telly how about a bit of classic fm on the radio - it might be a bit more calming. 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

designsbyisis said:


> We use a crate & will continue to I think. As we eat in the kitchen Dex is always put in during our meal times in addition to when we go out or at night. As its a new thing for her I would pop her in & close door while you potter around nearby for a few times a day. Also instead of the telly how about a bit of classic fm on the radio - it might be a bit more calming.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone
> Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


Hi Lisa - thank you for telling me that you use the crate still as I was a bit worried as to whether she was getting a bit too old or big for it though she does have room to move around as at least twice the size of her. I will try your tip on putting her in it whilst I am in the house as never thought of that especially as at meal times she doesn't bother us anyway. Will also give the classic fm a go as have been putting on the local radio but at it drives me mad sometimes it could be have the same effect on her  xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Ali, I am planning on carrying on with the crate, Dudley seems more anxious recently, don't know if its a change since being neutered or just the fact that he has been left at the vets twice in 3 weeks now, he barks more if he hears noises, even quiet ones, he has always had a bit of separation anxiety, ie. he cries and barks if I leave him with anyone to go in a shop or anything when we are out, or if I leave him loose in the house while I pop outside, but he is much better in the crate. I have just ordered an adaptil plug in to see if it has any effect. its funny because he is such a confident dog in every other way.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

DB1 said:


> Hi Ali, I am planning on carrying on with the crate, Dudley seems more anxious recently, don't know if its a change since being neutered or just the fact that he has been left at the vets twice in 3 weeks now, he barks more if he hears noises, even quiet ones, he has always had a bit of separation anxiety, ie. he cries and barks if I leave him with anyone to go in a shop or anything when we are out, or if I leave him loose in the house while I pop outside, but he is much better in the crate. I have just ordered an adaptil plug in to see if it has any effect. its funny because he is such a confident dog in every other way.


Hi Dawn and thank you. Poor Dudley having to be left at the vets (sorry hadn't seen this before) but hope he is better now. Beau does bark more at noises since having had meningitis and she too cries when I leave her outside with my daughter whilst I go into a shop plus if I drop Madeleine at college and Beau is in the back of the car she cries then. I will also try one of the plug ins as Sarah recommended them. I am pleased that you and others still use the crate as felt a bit mean and although she probably still howls as her beard is soaked when I come home and that is after an hour at least she can't hurt herself plus she is further away from our poor neighbours. She too is a confident dog in every other way and runs up to others etc but it is just the separation bit I need to get sorted. Good luck with Dudley  xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I wonder if you covered the crate Ali, just wondered if it might ease her anxiety xx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Karen - thank you and yes have covered the crate and just left the front open so she can see out. Today I left her with the kong filled with her beloved frankfurters, cream cheese etc and only went out for less than an hour! Came home to a stressed out, drooling little Poo. I ignored her to start with and then opened the crate, still ignored her whilst she bounced around my legs wining etc. She then ran into the crate and "rescued" everything including the kong that hadn't been touched and took them all into the living room and sat panting! I continued to ignore her and when she eventually settled she ate the stuffing in the kong and then came and sat with me and is definitely getting worse as keeps any part of her body touching me! Madeleine then got her to sit on the recliner with her where she fell asleep as was so tired from all the stress!!  xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
I feel for all of you, I think I'd be looking for a professional now xxxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
> I feel for all of you, I think I'd be looking for a professional now xxxx


Thanks Karen and I think you are right. Our puppy trainer in trained in behavioural issues so will give her a call when she is back off her hols next week as not good for Beau to keep being so unhappy. Will update when I know what is happening etc  xxx


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Just looking back at the posts where you say you could not leave her in the car for two to three hours. If she is crated in the car with plenty of bedding and enough room to stand and turn round she should be fine for a couple of hours my two are often in the car for that long, also it gets her used to you going away and comming back without the stress of being at home. You can put a hot water bottle in her bed if it is cold she will be fine. Anything is worth a try!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> Just looking back at the posts where you say you could not leave her in the car for two to three hours. If she is crated in the car with plenty of bedding and enough room to stand and turn round she should be fine for a couple of hours my two are often in the car for that long, also it gets her used to you going away and comming back without the stress of being at home. You can put a hot water bottle in her bed if it is cold she will be fine. Anything is worth a try!



Thanks Sue - I am still not sure how I feel about leaving her in the car for any length of time but as you say anything is worth a try. I did take her to the shops today and left her in the car (have a hatchback and she is happy in the boot part) but only for a short time and she was definitely better than leaving her at home. Sarah kindly messaged me some helpful advice so am going to try that plus all the excellent suggestions made on here and hopefully will have a less stressed Poo x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Ali, just read Debs109 s post about her getting a thunder shirt for Alfie, I've seen them before but Debs post is really encouraging and would be my next move with Beau xx 
( she's posted under...'at the end of my tether')


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Hi Ali, just read Debs109 s post about her getting a thunder shirt for Alfie, I've seen them before but Debs post is really encouraging and would be my next move with Beau xx
> ( she's posted under...'at the end of my tether')



Hi Karen - thank you so much for posting about this thread as I had missed it. I am definitely going to order one for Beau as the reviews on Amazon are really good and as pointed out on the thread it can be returned up to 45 days after purchase so have nothing to lose. We have started to crate her once again but only for short periods of time which she isn't keen on but at least she can't hurt herself by "eating" the door frame and yesterday she actually ate the frankfurters that were stuffed in her kong before we came home which is a first so hopefully the thunder shirt will help her even more. Thank you once again  xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sounds encouraging, put tinned sardines in then freeze it, lovely and smelly all the more iirrestitable and will take longer to eat x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I couldn't leave mine in the car either, I would be too scared the car would get stolen. You can replace you car but not your dog 
I do know of a crate that is excellent at reducing stress and relaxing dogs but its an expensive option. £300/£350.00.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Sounds encouraging, put tinned sardines in then freeze it, lovely and smelly all the more iirrestitable and will take longer to eat x


Thanks Karen - will get some tomorrow as she does love sardines but never thought of freezing them  xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> I couldn't leave mine in the car either, I would be too scared the car would get stolen. You can replace you car but not your dog
> I do know of a crate that is excellent at reducing stress and relaxing dogs but its an expensive option. £300/£350.00.



I thought the same thing Karen as couldn't care less about the car but would be heartbroken if anything happened to Beau. I don't mind leaving her for two mins to pop in a local shop but even when I do I come out to steamed up windows. I couldn't leave her for any length of time as would worry the whole time. Also if I park anywhere in Norwich to go for a coffee or shopping it is always in Malls and she would probably be more freaked out by this than being at home. I will try the thundershirt, more smelly treats, calming music and all that Sarah has sent plus contacting our trainer and if all of this fails I will pm you for details of the crate. Thank you  xxx


----------



## kiwi37uk (Aug 30, 2012)

Don't know if this will help but I watched a programme about separation anxiety a while back and the advice was to leave your dog for different periods of time so they never knew when you were coming back. Basically put your coat on etc as normal leave drive round the block come back. Next time go for 10 mins then half an hour then 5 mins etc so they never know how long you will be. This seemed to stop the anxiety as opposed to just thinking you would be out for hours every time you go. Good luck


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

kiwi37uk said:


> Don't know if this will help but I watched a programme about separation anxiety a while back and the advice was to leave your dog for different periods of time so they never knew when you were coming back. Basically put your coat on etc as normal leave drive round the block come back. Next time go for 10 mins then half an hour then 5 mins etc so they never know how long you will be. This seemed to stop the anxiety as opposed to just thinking you would be out for hours every time you go. Good luck


Thank you for this advice as does sound sensible - I will give it a go starting tomorrow as anything and everything is worth a try plus my daughter is off college for half term so she can help too  x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Any news Ali??? Did you try the thunder shirt ? x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Karen - sorry only just seen this as haven't been on for a while. The Thundershirt definitely seems to be working  We put it on Beau before going out and she does like wearing it as jumps on the sofa when she sees me getting it. We have also bought some SereneUM though not convinced these work although others swear by them. We leave the radio on but have stopped with the Classic FM as found she prefers Kiss as this is what Madeleine listens to lol! She also has a Kong filled with treats and her crate filled with her puppy blanket and toys and we shut Pixie (cat) in the kitchen with her so she has some sort of company. My neighbour came round on Thursday as we had a powercut and he wanted to tell me when it would be fixed and I asked him how Beau had been and he said that they haven't heard anything for about two weeks which is roughly when we got the Thundershirt etc. I am hoping that she is beginning to relax about being left as she is in the kitchen which is as far away from the neighbours as we can get her and they did say that if she was in the kitchen they would only hear her if they were in the garden which wouldn't be a problem anyway. I do take her with me a lot in the car too and have left her in the hatchback whilst running into Sainsburys and when I come out she is laying down and not stressed at all which is a first. Today Madeleine and I went to the city and it is the first time that we have returned and Beau didn't have a wet beard and she had eaten all of the Kong filling. Hopefully she will continue to improve. Thank you for the great advice re the Thundershirt  xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Pleased to hear you seem to be making progress Ali x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks Colin - she is definitely much happier than before  Was going to post a photo tonight of her in the Thundershirt but she had a bath yesterday and Madeleine said she is having a bad hair day and not looking her best so will post one tomorrow  x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

When it it comes to beauty Madeline knows....will look forward to the photo tomorrow. X


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> When it it comes to beauty Madeline knows....will look forward to the photo tomorrow. X



Aaaaah thank you Colin that is such a lovely thing to say and I will tell her  x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Ali
Good to hear from you again. Sounds like Beau is making good progress. The thundershirt sounds very interesting - no idea what one is, will have to google.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

So glad things are improving for you, may have to get a thundershirt for Dudley for New year as I know there will be fireworks again.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great news, hopefully it'll just continue, she doesnt sound as stressed at all and to have eaten the contents of her kong. It will all become part of the routine, super duper xx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Hi Ali
> Good to hear from you again. Sounds like Beau is making good progress. The thundershirt sounds very interesting - no idea what one is, will have to google.


Hi Julie - A Thundershirt is just like a coat but has lots of velcro so you can wrap it around them quite tightly so they feel secure. They are quite expensive but I was lucky enough to be given one free by a lady who longer wanted hers on another forum - will post a photo later when back from work  x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

DB1 said:


> So glad things are improving for you, may have to get a thundershirt for Dudley for New year as I know there will be fireworks again.


Thanks Dawn - I know that Thundershirts have a money back guarantee so you have nothing to lose if it doesn't work for Dudley. I am not sure if this is the reason that Beau is more relaxed or a combination of all the things that everyone has suggested I do for her but she is definitely more relaxed. Good luck if you do get one  x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Great news, hopefully it'll just continue, she sound as stressed at all and to have eaten the contents of her kong. It will all become part of the routine, super duper xx



Thanks Karen - I hope so as she is definitely more relaxed in her crate and when we get home. She does love having the Thundershirt on though it does create more matts so more grooming  I couldn't believe that she had eaten all her Kong filling as hasn't done that for a very long time unless we are at home with her. Hopefully she will become more relaxed so we can leave her for a bit long but taking one day at a time. Thank you again for pointing out the benefits of the Thundershirt  x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Don't be daft ......it just sounded so distressing for you all, it's one of those situations where you'd try anything and just hope, just so glad it's all looking rosie x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Glad to hear things are improving...what a lovely caring mummy you are, she is lucky to be in your family.

Coco cries when we go out, but I'm pretty sure it is only for a few minutes then she seems to settle. I'm in and out all day with nursery run, first school run, middle school run etc, then if I do a shop I could be gone alot longer so I guess we are lucky with her never knowing if I'm going to be out for 10 mins, or 4 hours so she must have got used to it. If I'm out for a big shop I normally leave her a pigs ear or I hide bits of liver in her crate under the cushion on her bed so she can play at finding it. 

There is some really great advice on this post, I'm going to be trying alot of them too. The only bit of advice I can give myself is don't show her you are anxious at leaving her, a really cheery goodbye, make it quick and just go.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

KCsunshine said:


> Glad to hear things are improving...what a lovely caring mummy you are, she is lucky to be in your family.
> 
> Coco cries when we go out, but I'm pretty sure it is only for a few minutes then she seems to settle. I'm in and out all day with nursery run, first school run, middle school run etc, then if I do a shop I could be gone alot longer so I guess we are lucky with her never knowing if I'm going to be out for 10 mins, or 4 hours so she must have got used to it. If I'm out for a big shop I normally leave her a pigs ear or I hide bits of liver in her crate under the cushion on her bed so she can play at finding it.
> 
> There is some really great advice on this post, I'm going to be trying alot of them too. The only bit of advice I can give myself is don't show her you are anxious at leaving her, a really cheery goodbye, make it quick and just go.



Thank you Karen - Beau is definitely improving though I will try your advice as I am sure she picks up on the fact that I am apprehensive about leaving her as worry she is so unhappy. The advice on here has been great as I was willing to try anything and luckily with a mixture of all of it she does seem happier. I don't leave her in the car for long as worry she will be too cold or someone may break in and get her and I can't leave her at all in the summer but she did used to sit and look worried whereas now she is curled up fast asleep so hopefully she is beginning to understand we always come back to her. Good luck with all of the advice on here too  x


----------

